# Buying an Italian Car



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, we are thinking about buying an Italian car and have a few questions-
1) Do you need to be a resident to purchase?
2) What are the rules for MOT/insurance/road tax?
3) Do you need an Italian driving licence?

Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to be resident to register the car.

The MOT is done every two years on used cars. After four on new.

Currently you need at least six million € in third party insurance.

The amount of road tax varies by province but is basically a function of engine power and emission class.

No need for a license. Think of all those company owned vehicles.


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this the same if you buy a scooter?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Is what the same?

I assume road tax and insurance is less.


----------



## dan&eva (Apr 2, 2013)

Is it the same rules? Plus, we are from the UK, so do we definitely need residency?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dan&eva said:


> Is it the same rules? Plus, we are from the UK, so do we definitely need residency?


you have several options where are you based in Italy you can allways get some one to buy a car as the car is insured not the driver in Italy


----------

